# jmplsnt Bank-Caught Bass



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I caught this nice one off the bank in my own pond (about 3 1/2 acres) a few days ago using an old-school single-spinner yellow H and H spinnerbait, one of my all-time favorites. I caught about 15 bass that afternoon, most between 3/4 and 2 lb, this one obviously being the largest. And it goes without saying it was treated with the utmost respect and very quickly returned to the water.

EDIT: I forgot to tell all of you she was 21 1/8", wich works out to about 6 pounds on most length-weight charts.

This is my sixth bass over 5 pounds that I've personally caught (and released) in my pond in the past three years. As I bag them I guess I'll put them up here if you all want to see them.

thanks for looking


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I miss my Oklahoma bass fishing times. Used to go tubing (belly boat) until I got spooked by the snakes who would surround me whenever I had a few fish on the stringer. After that, I just stuck to the bass buddy boat. I sure had a great time, usually fishing alone and out on the water at dawn. Now I fly fish for trout. It has its' own charms, but there is something special about that electric jolt I used to get when I got "BIT" by a good bass.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant wait to bass fish this year. Nice fish. I throw them back because I dont really like bass. I keep all my trout though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great fish, Jump! I will be getting out there soon.


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice football, I mean bass! haha. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice catch,,,,It's amazing how You trained that same fish to bite your lure over and over,,,lol,,,,,,,The yellow single spinner is a classic,, a "yellow Rooster tail" is a favorite around here as well,,,,, Thanks for sharing


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice one I don't do much bass fishing. but still get one now and again. I go more for crappie and cat. If you look through here I posted an the bait I caught that day.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1587-went-fishing/


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

DM, that was a pretty decent catfish, especially on light line.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice catch ya'll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey JM,
nice Bass Bud! Catch and release too. That's the way to do it. Small ponds can and do hold some serious sized Bass. I've taken Bass up to 5 pounds ( real big for Jersey ) out of ponds you could skip a rock across. Ain't nothing like Bass Fishing ( except slingshooting!!!!!!!!)







Flatband BTW,take a look at the image. You could say I like to fish!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish Jamie, I belonged to the LI Bassmasters for 12 years and was Angler of the year for four years straight, my two biggest were both 7.4 lbs. All released. I gave my 16 foot bass boat to a young friend of mine and now fish from a kayak. Alot less hassel for an old man. My son has a two man pontoon boat and I belong to a club that has a club house and a half dozen john boats on th best lale on LI. Love fishing.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

@Philly--Good going on giving up the bass boat. Simplicity is beauty in my eyes. The only boat I own is a little antique 10-foot john boat I bought three years ago for $125 that I keep down at my pond. I would fish exclusively off the bank but tick season is rapidly arriving and as I have already had a brush with Lyme's disease I have to be really careful.....thus the little boat.

@Flatband--my favorite waters are little abandoned farm ponds no one fishes anymore. I got "lost" yesterday and ended up at one yesterday with my fishing rod and walking tackle box, bagging one 2-lbs and another about 2 1/2 lbs. Excellent organisation on the fishing tackle.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Simplicity works for most things we do. Long Island has some excellent small lakes and rivers that are full of Bass. The Kayak allows acces to places a bass boat can't go.
Know all about the ticks, had one in me Friday, picked it up while stump shooting, forgot to spray. I had a case of Lyme a few years back also.

Hey Gary, you have to come over in June and fish with me at my club. Guarantee you an exceptional day of fishing.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds good Philly. I haven't been Bassin in a few years. I would love to get a fresh backlash! Or Professional overrun!!! or drive the Bats crazy night fishing,or almost catch a muskrat on a Jitterbug, snapping turtle on a jig, snag a stump and then have it move and think you have a fish!! Etc. Etc.! God, I didn't realize how much I missed it until I saw JM's picture.







Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Sounds good Philly. I haven't been Bassin in a few years. I would love to get a fresh backlash! Or Professional overrun!!! or drive the Bats crazy night fishing,or almost catch a muskrat on a Jitterbug, snapping turtle on a jig, snag a stump and the have it move and think you have a fish!! Etc. Etc.! God, I didn't realize how much I missed it until I saw JM's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night fishing is a blast, I can't count how many bugs I have swallowed due to an uncovered coffee cup. LOL
Philly


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

jmplsnt said:


> @Philly--Good going on giving up the bass boat. Simplicity is beauty in my eyes. The only boat I own is a little antique 10-foot john boat I bought three years ago for $125 that I keep down at my pond. I would fish exclusively off the bank but tick season is rapidly arriving and as I have already had a brush with Lyme's disease I have to be really careful.....thus the little boat.
> 
> @Flatband--my favorite waters are little abandoned farm ponds no one fishes anymore. I got "lost" yesterday and ended up at one yesterday with my fishing rod and walking tackle box, bagging one 2-lbs and another about 2 1/2 lbs. Excellent organisation on the fishing tackle.


If you like simple you should try a Cajun pirougue you can build one in a day and it will just about float on wet grass.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I was born and raised in south Louisiana, and have had many an adventure in a pirogue. I have been seriously considering getting one or perhaps researching the building of one myself in my shop building. Yes, they will float on wet grass!

You can get into areas with a pirogue that a duck probably couldn't. Good advice DM, and once again that catfish of yours wasn't too bad either you put up in another thread.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

The building of a pirogue is very easy and can be done with hand tools. Thinking of building another one as the last one was so much fun just to get out on the lake even if I wasn't fishing.
The cat I got on a small jig using a light action pole and 6 pound line. hooked him about 2 feet off shore and spent 45 minutes getting him in.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like the perch we have in uk. nice lookin fish.


----------

